# Vampire Hair



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Try researching Victorian era hairstyles.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

hey gennifyr, 
have you considered "rats"? ...and no I don't mean the furry little critters that scurry around squeaking and leaving freaked out chaos in their wake. What I do mean is hair "rats" if you take a look here:http://www.extremecostuming.com/articles/twoelizabethanhairstyles.html

you will find a hairstyle using them. if you only do the front of your hair and leave the back down long I would imagine it would look pretty cool. Also if you go to the vermontcountrystore.com you'd be able to purchase them. I'm sure there are other places to find them as well....hope this helps!!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

You might want to check out Queen of the Damned. Lots of vampire (and goth) hair styles in that.

This site may also give you some inspiration.
http://heavyred.com/


----------



## dkwilc0 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.halloweenhaunted.com/costumes/ has some good vampire hair photos in that section.


----------

